# oustanding service



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello all would just like to thank Aristocraft for outstanding service. I sent a Revolution receiver in for repair last Friday. I just got it back in the mail today. No charge for repair !!!!! OUTSTANDING Aristocraft thank you so much. 
Respectfully ,
Bob Van Deusen


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I just sent one in for a friend. They wanted $20 in advance, and said it would be 4 weeks. I don't mind paying the $20, since we did the damage, but I'm hoping for a better than 4 week turn-around. Especially since they will most likely replace it, instead of repairing it. 

But I did get excellent service on the phone. I got to the right person, right away, and they provided the answers right away. Sure can't say that about Bachmann.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could say the same! I sent Lewis a E-mail about a problem, he said I'll take care of it personally. That's the last I heard, he won't even answer E-mails now. That is not good customer service. I have very little respect for Aristo and Lewis.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I year ago, some friends and I bought about $1,000 worth of the new stainless wheels... they did not fit the current motor blocks and the flange contour was so bad that they derailed (mind you I can run 55 car trains with stock wheels from USAT, AML and Aristo). 

Scott Polk promised me and my friends he would make it right... but every time I ask, he's got an excuse. 

Now it is one entire year later... will this get fixed? How about all the promises to fix the wheel contour on the steamers. The promise to fix this is on their own forum. 

Yeah, the stuff Navin does to repair, is great service, the promises that are made to calm people down when a mistake is made, are never kept. 

Where are the replacement stainless steel wheels 
Where are the correctly made steam loco wheels 

Greg


----------

